
Show HN: Augmented Reality Ghost Story in Japanese Zen Temple - chris_sandor
http://aryoukai.com
======
krapp
It looks interesting - AR seems like an effective way to recreate or evoke the
historical and mythological dimensions of a location, although as Pokemon Go
demonstrated, it can also be intrusive.

------
peterdev
Really cool, I can see lots of potential.

